# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansam Version 2.1.8

## gsm_bouali

*Asansam Version 2.1.8 Released  HOT and BIG UPDATE  GT-P6200 Direct Unlock
GT-P6201 Direct Unlock/Flash
GT-P6210 Direct Unlock
GT-P6211 Direct Unlock/Flash
GT-P7300 Direct Unlock
GT-P7300B Direct Unlock/Flash
GT-P7300C Direct Unlock/Flash
GT-P7310 Direct Unlock
GT-P7500 Direct Unlock
GT-P7500C Direct Unlock
GT-P7501 Direct Unlock
GT-P7503 Direct Unlock
GT-P7510 Direct Unlock
GT-P7511 Direct Unlock
GT-S5300L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5300C Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5360C Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5367 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5368 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5690L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5690M Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5698 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5830V Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S5830Z Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-S6102B Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI M+S/Full Services
GT-S6802B Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI M+S/Full Services
GT-S7562C Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI M+S/Full Services
GT-S7562I Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI M+S/Full Services
GT-I5510T Read Lock/Unlock/RepairIMEI/Full Services
GT-I7500H Read Lock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-I8150B Read Lock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-I9008 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-I9008L Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-I9188 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-N7100C Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
GT-N7100H Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI/Full Services
SGH-I317RFlash/Full Service
SGH-I577 Flash/Full Service
SGH-I747U Flash/Full Service
SGH-I757 Flash/Full Service
SGH-I757D Flash/Full Service
SGH-I757R Flash/Full Service
SGH-I827 Flash/Full Service
SGH-I847 Flash/Full Service
SGH-I987 Flash/Full Service
SGH-T499VFlash/Full Service
SGH-T759 Flash/Full Service
SGH-T969 Flash/Full Service
SGH-T969V Flash/Full Service
SHV-E210K Flash/Full Service
SHV-E210L Flash/Full Service 
SHV-E210S Flash/Full Service 
SCH-I405 Flash/Full Service
SCH-I509 Flash/Full Service
SCH-I509U Flash/Full Service  
SCH-I605 Flash/Full Service
SCH-I659 Flash/Full Service
SCH-I699 Flash/Full Service
SCH-I889 Flash/Full Service
SCH-I919 Flash/Full Service
SCH-I919U Flash/Full Service
SCH-I929 Flash/Full Service
SCH-I939 Flash/Full Service
SCH-R530U Flash/Full Service
SGH-I317 Full Service
SGH-I717 Full Service
SGH-I717D Full Service
SGH-I717M Full Service
SGH-I717R Full Service
SGH-I727 Full Service
SGH-I727R Full Service
SGH-I747D Full Service
SGH-I747M Full Service
SGH-I757M Full Service
SGH-I777 Full Service
SGH-I857 Full Service
SGH-I896 Full Service
SGH-I927 Full Service
SGH-I927R Full Service
SGH-I957 Full Service
SGH-I957D Full Service
SGH-I957M Full Service
SGH-I957R Full Service
SGH-I987 Full Service
SGH-I997 Full Service
SGH-S730m Full Service
SGH-T499 Full Service
SGH-T589 Full Service
SGH-T589R Full Service
SGH-T679 Full Service
SGH-T679M Full Service
SGH-T769 Full Service
SGH-T839 Full Service
SGH-T849 Full Service
SGH-T859 Full Service
SGH-T879 Full Service
SGH-T889 Full Service
SGH-T889V Full Service
SGH-T939 Full Service
SGH-T959 Full Service
SGH-T959D Full Service
SGH-T959P Full Service
SGH-T959V Full Service
SGH-T989 Full Service
SGH-T989D Full Service
SGH-T999 Full Service
SGH-T999V Full Service
SHV-E110S Full Service
SHV-E160K Full Service
SHV-E160S Full Service
SHV-E210K Full Service
SHV-E210L Full Service
SHV-E210S Full Service
SCH-I500 Full Service
SCH-I535 Full Service
SCH-I559 Full Service
SCH-I579 Full Service
SCH-I589 Full Service
SCH-I779 Full Service
SCH-I809 Full Service
SCH-I909 Full Service
SCH-N719 Full Service
SCH-W899 Full Service
SC-01C Full Service
SC-01D Full Service
SC-02D Full Service 
Add Restore PB
========== GT-N7100C First in World
GT-N7100H First in World  Add Read-Write UB File
=============== GT-S5367 
GT-S5368 
GT-S5360C
GT-S7562C 
GT-S7562I 
GT-I5510T 
GT-I7500H 
GT-I8150B 
GT-I9008 
GT-I9008L 
GT-I9188 
GT-N7100C 
GT-N7100H    About Restore PB
-------------------
this Button is for only phones that startup is ok but phone show unknown  baseband and when go to recovery mode show u E: failed to mount /efs  (Invalid argument) or Not show EFS block in mount command
Please read manual before use this button and Never dont risk and use  this Method for failed to mount /data or failed to mount /system or  Unknown baseband(modem damaged) or other problem   Download
================
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
===============
Download rar file and extract to c:/asansam2*

----------

